# Revanche von



## bettlihorn (28 September 2005)

In der vergangenen Woche habe ich der Firma conVISUAL AG untersagt, unter der von Ihr genutzten Nummer 82094 auf eine meiner Mobilnummern unerwünschte "Premium SMS" zu senden. Dies hat das Unternehmen mit Mail vom 26.9. auch bestätigt.
Am 27.9 wurde jedoch von dem gleichen Unternehmen unter der Nummer 66669 folgende SMS
versandt:
"Laura, sehr sexy, gut gebaut, prallen Busen, mag es gerne heftig und versaut in beide Löcher!!
Für Foto und Date sende REGIO LAURA an 66669/1,99 EUR/SMS"

Diese SMS wurde von meiner minderjährigen Tochter empfangen, ich kann das einfach nur als Schweinerei bezeichnen.

Ich kann diese SMS nur als "Revancheakt" der Firma convisual AG begreifen und habe mich entsprechend beschwert, bei der Firma, bei T-Mobile und bei der Regulierungsbehörde.
Falls es weitere unerwünschte SMS dieser oder anderer Art gibt, möchte ich die Firma auch mit einer Strafanzeige beglücken.
Dazu brauche ich einen Tip, mit welchem (strafrechtlichen) Sachverhalt ich diese Anzeige begründe und welches Gericht dafür zuständig ist.
Die Firma conVISUAL AG hat ihren Sitz in Oberhausen.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

Evtl. Beleidigung? Mehr kann ich da nicht erkennen. Gegen sowas musst Du Dich zivil erwehren, so richtig fett mit Abmahnung und Schadenersatz.


----------

